# Kaufberatung BenQ BenQ XL2411T oder BenQ XL2420Z



## Kazak98 (29. März 2014)

Ich habe diese Frage bereits in einem Forum gestellt und auch zahlreiche Antworten bekommen, hier möchte ich es nochmals Posten, um noch mehr Antworten zu bekommen.

Es geht um diese beiden Monitore (siehe Titel) und um genau 2 Funktionen "Motion Blur Reduction" und "Low Blue Light " siehe hier: XL2420Z - Monitors - BenQ Global

Der neue Xl2420Z hat diese neuen Features, allerdings lese ich, dass manche Käufer das  "Motion Blur" nicht so toll finden, es soll z.b den Bildschirm Verdunkeln was manche Negativ finden (ich würde es auch nicht so gut finden) und 144Hz sowieso vollkommen ausreichen soll, bzw. der Unterschied sehr gering ist. Mit einem Lightboost soll es sogar besser sein als das "Motion Blur" Feature. Empfindet das jemand so und stimmen diese Aussagen ?

Zu "Low BLue Light" wird gesagt, dass hier einfach nur getrickst wird und der Blauwert gesenkt wurde, (was das Bild gräulich erscheinen lässt) dann könnte ich ja z.b einfach auf dem "XL2411T" dasselbe tun oder nicht ?

Im großen und ganzem möchte ich fragen, ob diese 2 Features wirklich so toll sind oder wird hier nur getrickst um uns Gamer reinzulegen und ein Xl2411T eigentlich alles nötige hat ? Der einzige Grund was für den Xl2420Z spricht, sind ja die Gesundheitsaspekte fürs Auge, kann ich diese den nicht auch mit dem XL2411T erreichen und gleichzeitig Geld sparen ? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MFG


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2014)

Wenn du schon einen 2411T hast, dann behalte den.
Wenn du noch keinen hast, dann kauf dir den 2411Z, wenn du auf die weitere Ausstattung des 2420Z verzichten kannst.

So aber zu den Fragen. 
Ja das Bild wird dunkler, da das Backlight gepulst wird.

Und ja im Prinzip wird nur der Blauwert angesenkt. 

Aber beides sind Funktionen die man ausstellen kann.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (29. März 2014)

JoM79 hats ja schon gesagt, das Backlight wirt dann puls gesteuert, dadurch verliert der Monitor auch das Flimmerfrei Feature.

Die Option Low Bluelight ist stadardmässig auf 0 von eben 0-10 in den Optionen gestellt, es wird nicht automatisch reduziert.
Also auch ein Feature das völlig unnötig ist, vorrausgesetzt man möchte keinen Gelbstich erhalten, diesen bekommt man sobald es schrittweise aktiviert wird.
Die 2411 variante ist auch bei 0 Helligkeit noch deutlich Heller als der 2420, dadurch lässt sich meines Erachtens der Helligkeitswert beim 20er besser regulieren.
Mir war der 2411 viel zu Hell, anderen Leuten kann das aber gefallen...warum auch immer.
Wem der Black eQaulizer wichtig ist, dieser funktioniert nur im FPS Mode und da sind die Farben auch wieder etwas schlechter und das Bild stark überleuchtet, Feintuning ist aber auch hier noch möglich.

Ich habe den 2411Z zurückgebracht und schwanke nun zwischen dem XL2420Z und dem GL2450HM 
Der GL2450HM ist für mich ein Preisleistungshammer für mein empfinden ein guter nachfolger für meinen Samsung 226BW
24 Zoll Flimmerfrei und HDMI anschluß, also alles was ich eigentlich bräuchte für unter 150€.

Jedoch hab ich beim 2411Z Blut geleckt, die 144Hz sind sowas von weich und angenehm, sogar die Maus reagiert präziser dadurch...ein Feature bei dem ich eben noch immer überlege ob es mir 360€ wert sind...


----------



## Kazak98 (29. März 2014)

Ich danke euch, also war meine Annahme richtig, ausserdem soll ja die neue Z Serie noch nen Motion Blur Bug haben, was ich auch nicht will. Alles spricht bei mir für den 2411T allerdings ob die Helligkeit so stark ist muss ich noch sehen.
Mein jetziger alter Acer hat 250cd/m² (die nutze ich auch) empfinde das als ok. Habe auch gelesen, dass wenn man Motion Blur nutzt das Bild wieder flimmert, was für mich eine Katastrophe ist, vorbei ist der Gesundheitsaspekt.

Sehe keine Vorteile bei der neuen Z Reihe ausser das wie 1stF_TreffNix sagt man die Helligkeit besser regulieren kann. Sachen wie S Switch brauche ich erst recht nicht.

Es wird wohl ein 2411T oder ein 2411Z aber ohne die beiden Features was ich für schwachsinnig halte allerdings ist der Preis identisch. Was meint ihr 2411T oder 2411Z ohne die beiden Features ? 

Kann evtl jemand etwas über die Helligkeit noch sagen ist es sehr sehr hell und wenn man mit der Brightness rumspielt ob es besser wird oder nicht viel ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2014)

Es geht darum, das die Grundhelligkeit vom 2411T/Z ziemlich hoch ist mit ca 120cd/m².
Der 2420T/Z liegt bei 60cd/m².


----------



## xpSyk (29. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon einen 2411T hast, dann behalte den. Wenn du noch keinen hast, dann kauf dir den 2411Z, wenn du auf die weitere Ausstattung des 2420Z verzichten kannst.  So aber zu den Fragen. Ja das Bild wird dunkler, da das Backlight gepulst wird.  Und ja im Prinzip wird nur der Blauwert angesenkt.  Aber beides sind Funktionen die man ausstellen kann.



Und beides Funktionen, die man mit dem XL2411T auch nutzen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Und beides Funktionen, die man mit dem XL2411T auch nutzen kann.



Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## xpSyk (29. März 2014)

Lightboosthack machts möglich und Blau kann man im OSD oder im Grafiktreiber runterdrehn.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2014)

Es sind aber keine direkten Funktionen.


----------



## Kazak98 (30. März 2014)

@xpSyk findest du den XL2411T persönlich zu hell ?


----------



## xpSyk (30. März 2014)

Nein, ich finde nur die Bildqualität schlecht  Aber ich benutze ihn auch hauptsächlich dafür, wofür er gedacht ist: Counter-Strike


----------



## Kazak98 (31. März 2014)

Ich danke euch eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch.

Ich sehe das der XL2411Z genau so viel kostet wie der alte XL2411T ist das normal ? Normalerweise sollte doch BenQ für 2 neue Features mehr verlangen.

@xpSyk Acer | Everyday | S242HL | Datasheet das ist mein jetziger Monitor kann der BenQ Xl2411Z/T da mithalten ? Mal abgesehen von den  144Hz, flicker free, etc. sondern von den Farben her ?


----------



## xpSyk (31. März 2014)

Wenn du jetzt z.B. Bilder damit anschaust wirst du entäuscht sein, aber dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht. Es ist eben ein Shootermonitor (hauptsächlich für CS) und darauf ausgelegt Gegner zu erkennen.  D

er XL2411Z ist ein T mit einer Art Softwareupdate, also nim einen Z,  wenn er  nicht  viel teurer ist.


----------



## Kazak98 (31. März 2014)

@Xpsyk ich würde sofort den XL2411Z nehmen aber ich muss sagen der Bug verunsichert mich dann doch. Tritt der Bug nur wenn man Blur Motion an hat oder permannent ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2014)

Nur wenn du Blur Motion anhast und guck mal bei Blurbusters, ich meine es gibt sogar schon nen Update für das Problem.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (1. April 2014)

Der Motion Blur Bug ist kein echter Bug, Benq und so wie ich das gelesen habe, auch Asus bei der G-Sync Reihe haben den Wert fest auf 2ms gestellt.

Es ist nicht möglich das Strobing 100% zu entfernen, je nach Warnehmung kann man dies jedoch auf kosten der Bildqualität weiter anpassen, sofern eine aktuelle Firmware drauf ist, und man das Strobe Utility benutzt.

Beim 2411T konnte ich das im Spielebetrieb bei LFD2 nicht warhnemen, egal wie hektisch es wurde.
Ehrlich gesagt sah ich kaum einen Unterscheid.
Wer ein Testbild dafür nutzt (und hier sieht man erst den Effekt), muss selber etnscheiden ob er es besser oder unnütz findet.
Das Testbild war für mich ohne MBR verwaschen, mit MBR nur zu einem Drittel verwaschen... also auch hier wird es jeder anders wahrnehmen.

Und vergisst nicht, bei aktiviertem MBR geht Helligkeit verloren, und das Backlight wird wieder puls gesteuert, der Flimmerfrei Effekt ist dadurch nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Kazak98 (1. April 2014)

Ok ich danke euch allen 

Es sieht jetzt doch danahc aus, dass ich den XL2411Z kaufe allerdings warte ich auf die Rev 2 (ich habe halt noch schiss die rev1 zu bekommen ) weiß evtl jemand wie ich 100% an die Rev2 kommen kann ? 

Das nur am Rande und ist mir eigentlich auch net wichtig aber kann man anstatt Motion Blur, auch den Lightboost Hack verwenden ?


----------



## xpSyk (1. April 2014)

Ja kann man ohne Probleme: www.pcgameshardware.de/lightboost-hack 

Der BenQ Game Mode Loader funktioniert auch mit JEDEM XL Monitor.  Das mit den 20ern ist nur eine Werbelüge. http://gaming.benq.com/downloads


----------



## Kazak98 (1. April 2014)

ich danke dir eine maximal/ultra/mega letzte Frage  

Sind die Farben bzw der Kontrast der 2ßer Reihe ebsser als die des 11ers ? Ode rhat z.b der 2420Z nur ein S Switch und mehr anschlüsse sonst nichts ? Also ist der Rest identisch ?


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (2. April 2014)

JoM79 und meiner einer, sind beide der Meinung das die 20er auch deutlich besser in den Farben sind.
Das mag dem reinen Counterstrike Spieler weniger auffalen, wenn man aber etwas Wert auf Farbe legt, dann fällt es auch auf.


----------



## dani386 (2. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich finde die Preisleistung  beim 2411Z ziemlich gut. Auf die zusätzlichen features beim 20er kann ich verzichten bzw finde ich den Aufpreis nicht wert. 

Aktuell gibt es den 2411Z bei Amazon für *235€*! Da hab ich gerade eben zugeschlagen. 


gruß


----------



## Kazak98 (2. April 2014)

@dani386 ich glaube dir ja aber ich warte doch auf die neue Lieferung von BenQ ohne den Fehler. Warum der 2420Z bessere Farben haben soll bei den gleichen Techn. Daten ist mir schleierhaft. Ich will hier aber auch niemanden der unwahrheit bezichtigen.


----------



## dani386 (2. April 2014)

Das mit dem Bug werde ich dann beobachten. Aber solange es in Spielen nicht störend auffällt ist das ein super deal. 

Und ausserdem hast du sowieso die 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Kannst den Monitor also bedenkenlos bestellen und eben testen.


----------



## M3talGuy (2. April 2014)

Nur mal so am Rande, der 2411Z ist im Moment bei Amazon für 235€im Angebot: Klick mich!


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2014)

Kazak98 schrieb:


> @dani386 ich glaube dir ja aber ich warte doch auf die neue Lieferung von BenQ ohne den Fehler. Warum der 2420Z bessere Farben haben soll bei den gleichen Techn. Daten ist mir schleierhaft. Ich will hier aber auch niemanden der unwahrheit bezichtigen.


 
Warum er kein besseres Bild haben?
Nur weil im Datenblatt die gleichen Daten stehen, heisst das nicht das z.B. nen anderes Panel verbaut wurde oder es anders angesteuert wird.
Vielleicht werden andere LED's zur Beleuchtung verbaut oder eine andere Entspiegelung verwendet.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (2. April 2014)

Einfach in einen Laden gehen wo beide Monitore Stehen und bei beiden den gleichen Wert einstellen.
Wenns im direkten vergleich nicht auffält solls mir recht sein, dann könnte man mit dem 2411T/Z nichts falsch machen.
Wie gesagt mein 7 Jahre alter 226BW hat deutlich bessere Farben als der 2411.
Und im Laden merkt man direkt das die Farben des 2420 einfach besser sind.

Der 2420 hat bei "identischen" Daten auch einen deutlich niedrigeren Candella Wert, was auch immer dort zusätzlich verbaut oder eingestellt ist, verursacht eben auch bessere Farbwiedergabe.

Und nochmal:

Es gibt keinen Bug was MBR angeht, und es wird niemals ein TN Panel kommen bei dem das Strobing zu 100% entfernt werden kann.
Selbst der "Bugfix" (Strobe Utility) erlaubt das einstellen von den festen 2ms auf 0,5 bis 10ms und kann dadurch das Strobing nur bis zu 90% reduzieren.
Der Grund warum BenQ und Asus einen Festen Wert von 2ms nehmen, ist einfach das Marketing und der Mittelweg von Leistung und Bildqualität.
Wenn euch das MBR nicht gefällt, dann müsst ihr euch bei den Counterstrike Profis beschweren, denn mit diesen wurde der XL entwickelt und vorallem auf CS getrimmt.

Fazit : hierbei von einem Bug zu reden ist Blödsinn und kein Grund eine Kaufentscheidung umzustimmen.
Wichtiger ist einfach, das der Black eQualizer nur im FPS Mode geht.
Und das eben das Flimmerfrei Feature nicht in verbindung mit aktiviertem MBR funktioniert.

Wenn euch Details wichtig sind um z.B. einen Gegner besser zu erkennen, Superschnell flüssig und präzise mit der Maus den Heady zu verpassen, dann ist das Teil echt Gut denn genau dafür wurde er entwickelt.

Wenn ihr nicht auf Kotzfarben und Nukleartests bei jeder auftretenden Lichtquelle steht. dann greift für 100€ mehr eher zum 2420 oder schaut euch anders um.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2014)

Es ist ja wohl sicher immernoch eine einstellungssache. war auch sehr erstaunt wieviel ich mit einer guten einstellung noch aus meinem Samsung BX2450 rausholen konnte. Den Farbunterschied wird man sicher nur bzw Hauptsächlich im 1:1 Vergleich bei gleichem Bildmaterial Feststellen können. beim sRGB Bereich werden sicher beide gleich abschneiden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2014)

Kazak98 schrieb:


> @dani386 ich glaube dir ja aber ich warte doch auf die neue Lieferung von BenQ ohne den Fehler. Warum der 2420Z bessere Farben haben soll bei den gleichen Techn. Daten ist mir schleierhaft. Ich will hier aber auch niemanden der unwahrheit bezichtigen.


 
Eig. sollte das alles die gleichen Panels sein ob Asus oder BenQ aber der Asus sticht die 11er Reihe von BenQ mal sowas von aus was Bild/Farben angeht.
Da gibts auch nen guten vergleich auf Youtube.


----------



## Kazak98 (2. April 2014)

@1stF_TreffNi: Ich wohne in Berlin kannst du mir einen laden empfehlen der beide Benq da hat. Finde online nur atelco und der hat leider beides momentan nicht da (war persöhnlich dort).


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (2. April 2014)

Wenn ich das nur wüsste, bei mir gibts 2411 und 2420 im Atelco anzuschauen.
Kann dir nur ein Tipp geben, ob das anständig ist, darüber möchte ich nicht urteilen.

Einen bei Atelco Kaufen und einen über Amazon, sofern keiner beschädigt wird, kannst du jeden zurückgeben.
So könntest du zur Not vergleichen oder beide bei Amazon, scheint dort ja Mode zu sein.

Sofern man ncith das Flimmerfrei möchte, kann man zur Not auch zum Asus greifen, der soll bessere Farben haben.
Die PWM steuerung geht glaube ich auch über 340Hz und ist warscheinlich garnicht so schlimm.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2014)

Kazak98 schrieb:


> @1stF_TreffNi: Ich wohne in Berlin kannst du mir einen laden empfehlen der beide Benq da hat. Finde online nur atelco und der hat leider beides momentan nicht da (war persöhnlich dort).



Hat caseking nicht ein oder zwei Läden in Berlin?


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Eig. sollte das alles die gleichen Panels sein ob Asus oder BenQ aber der Asus sticht die 11er Reihe von BenQ mal sowas von aus was Bild/Farben angeht.
> Da gibts auch nen guten vergleich auf Youtube.


 
Hast Du nen Link?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Hast Du nen Link?


 Nein Hab ich net aber wieso sollten das andere sein hab das schon öfters gelesen das die Panels gleich sein sollen.


----------

